# corrie word association



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

hello all  

thought i'd start a new game for corrie fans.




rover return


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

just realised there was a corrie one after all      sorry

but still   can carry on....

steve macdonald....


----------

